# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  365 Day Penny Savings Challenge

## Member11

Thought this was an interesting idea.

----------


## Otherside

I saw a Backwards one as well (You save ?3.65 on Jan 1, then 1p Dec 31, replace with whatever denomination of currency you use), given that December is well...Christmas, and Christmas is well...expensive.  ::s: 


Although yeah this is a good idea.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I have a lot of pennies already does that count lol ???

----------

